# Manufacture movement accuracy (Frederique Constant)



## lordson (May 17, 2017)

Just for y'all information. I have the Moonphase Classic Rose Gold.

It has the usual FC705/710

It's been well worn in for over a month. The accuracy is consistently -2.5s/day no matter how much or little activity I do. The winding efficiency seems quite good too, as it holds its power even if I'm not doing much, unlike my old Brietling which can stop overnight.

No change overnight at position 3down, -1s with dial up or 3down.
Runs +1s overnight at 6down. Which is how I shall leave it. Becomes a mini desk clock like that too.

The balance wheel is quite large so it seems to not very much with shocks/vibrations. My eta 2892 watches go off a few seconds when I fly on small rattly planes. The FC is unaffected.

So very good so far.


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

Welcome to the forums! That's a very nice looking watch you have there!


----------



## callmev (Aug 18, 2017)

nice watch and accuracy!


----------



## NegNoodles (Jun 22, 2015)

Its great to hear this tbh. I was on the verge of getting a FC worldtimer, and knowing that FC movements are accurate is now giving me more of an incentive to get one soon


----------



## WatchTheTime7 (Feb 20, 2013)

Welcome to the forum lordson. Rose gold looks great, I myself have the steel version and it has become a part of my 2 watch rotation atm.


----------



## rwbenjey (Mar 26, 2011)

My stainless moon has identical accuracy


----------

